# nj fishing



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

how has been the fall fishing for you guys ?

stripers ,w-flounder ???


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Surf or boat?


----------



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

surf or boat ,


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

toggin time is here. going next weekend.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Duke,

Its been a while, how are things?

DH


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Boat wise in the Rips & Del Bay great!!

Surf wise - poorest fall showing as recorded in my log since I've started it. Tired of slots and the 1 to 2-lb bluefish.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Yeah Ican agree with Eric- not much striper action for me this fall although I dont get out as much as most. Blues on the other hand, I have done quite well.They were pushing bait onto the the beach yesterday @ IBSP. I read alot and hear about how good the bassing is but I dont see it.


----------

